# Help with better helmet for head coverage, that doesnt look like stupid on my head



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Was wondering what are some good options for a XL type helmet that offers improved coverage, not a full face but something in between. I bought a POC Trabec, nice helmet but it sits on type my head and looks huge. Any ideas on what brands to look for that offer good levels of protection for back of head/ side of head area that dont look huge or sit up to high like the POC? Its mail order...so its a hard job. Thanks


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

Depending on your head shape, maybe look into the Urge line?
I chose the Endur-O-Matic for the sleeker shape. I needed to buy both sizes though to get the one
that fit best. Style seems a love-it-or-hate-it affair though.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

How about a giro xen or xar. Not as much coverage as the POC or the Urge helmet but less of the skate/snowboard look with good rear head coverage and no XC race looks.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

How does the Urge compare to the POC? The poc has good fit, but because the sidewall of the poc is so thick it sits up like a ball on my head. I was looking at the Urge type helmets as well, for more back of the head protection.

I have an Alpina now, wouldnt the Giro be similar to that?


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

HOw thick is the shell on the feature? I need something low profile so I am not fathead with a golfball cranium look...

Its scares the hotties on rollerblades...


----------



## rsullivan (May 16, 2009)

Had the Giro Feature..... It went through a nasty crash in Moab over Easter week. Dented the front edge so replaced it with the Kali Chakara. Super comfy and lots of protection versus the standard XC styl lid


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bigwheel29 said:


> How does the Urge compare to the POC? The poc has good fit, but because the sidewall of the poc is so thick it sits up like a ball on my head. I was looking at the Urge type helmets as well, for more back of the head protection.
> 
> I have an Alpina now, wouldnt the Giro be similar to that?


Go with the urge. I have the POC trabec and like the fit of my buddies urge enduro matic ALOT better. The urge wraps around your head and fits like a skate helmet instead of sitting on top like the POC. The Giro Feature is another one which seems to fit a little snugger and closer to the noggin. Just ordered one of those today. Also the ProTec Cyphon would be another some what in the category. Though its a bit pricier than the urge but it does have better ventilation.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

I ordered a Pro-tec B2. I hope its a decent fit. Ill return the POC, really dissapointed with its fit, I waited months for it on back order. Next one to try is the Urge, but the simple black one is out of stock for a couple of months at chainreaction. 

The more stuff ive bought from POC the more ive been dissapointed in its fit. The quality seems good, but on pads and now this helmet...they must build this stuff for midgets.


----------



## speedyg55 (Nov 21, 2005)

I just picked up a Uvex XP and like it a lot. I got a Uvex for my wife a while ago and while I never rode with it, I tried it on and really liked the adjustability of it and really really liked how light it was. I would look into them or some of the Giros look really nice.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Urge helmets fit really small. I have a big head, and a large Giro Hex fits really well, while a L/XL Urge doesn't even come close to fitting on my head.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey, Bigwheel...get one that fits and provides the protection you are comfortable with and forget about how it looks. All helmets look stupid. Closed head injuries make you stupid. Get the difference?


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Giro, great helmets and they tend to stay in trend longer.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bigwheel29 said:


> Was wondering what are some good options for a XL type helmet that offers improved coverage, not a full face but something in between. I bought a POC Trabec, nice helmet but it sits on type my head and looks huge. Any ideas on what brands to look for that offer good levels of protection for back of head/ side of head area that dont look huge or sit up to high like the POC? Its mail order...so its a hard job. Thanks


When it comes down to it, ALL helmets look stupid.

The POC fits me well.
The Urge does not.
I also have a Giro snow helmet I use on the bike, that fits even better and provides more coverage.


----------



## 426h (Jul 13, 2006)

+ 1 on the Giro Feature or you could try a Sweet Fixer, but it´s kinda pricey.


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

The only helmets that don't look stupid on your head would be a fullface, other than that safety is more important than looks imho.


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

MET Parachute. 

Sounds to me like it will meet most of your needs.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

replicant said:


> MET Parachute.
> 
> Sounds to me like it will meet most of your needs.


ya.. always wanted to try one of those... kinda like the idea behind them but I haven't found a place that carries them and though I'm a BIG internet shopper, shoes and helmets are 2 things I just wont buy unless I got to actually try them on!!

they look kinda goofy though... I keep thinking of some kinda skeleton monster from a Harry Potter movie or from Star Wars or something LOLOLOLOL 

they are on sale at Wiggle right now for the 2011's though...


----------



## replicant (Apr 29, 2012)

I always wear an L and the thing is bigger than my motorcycle helmet :O

The look reminds me more of Masterchef from Halo haha. I guess it's not for everyone but personally I can't stand the look of your standard XC/road helmets. 

And yeah, the hybrid fullface style helmets aren't safety approved in the USA - meaning the only vendors you'll find carrying them are in Europe. It was a real pain tracking one down, and the first one I found my size for a good deal was lost in delivery!


----------

